
Ask HN: Jenkins vs. Spinnaker? - albertlie
Hi all,<p>Anyone used Spinakker in production? How is it going compare to Jenkins? What&#x27;s the benefit and drawback?
======
danielodio
We've helped a number of companies get Spinnaker working. Happy to chat w/
you, just email hello@armory.io (and reference this YC post to ensure it gets
routed correctly).

Here are some resources that might be helpful:

[http://blog.armory.io/how-spinnaker-fits-into-the-
continuous...](http://blog.armory.io/how-spinnaker-fits-into-the-continuous-
delivery-puzzle/)

[http://blog.armory.io/spinnaker-is-not-a-build-server-and-
ot...](http://blog.armory.io/spinnaker-is-not-a-build-server-and-other-
misconceptions/)

[http://docs.armory.io/](http://docs.armory.io/)

Hope that helps!

